# Broadband speed



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Over the past few days our broadband speed has started to drop, usually it sits around 4.5mb but at the minute its between .6 and .9mb, i've cleaned all the cache and history and run super antivirus and i'm all clean. Are there any other tests i can do before deciding if its just dropped or if there is another issue, the modem is an O2 supplied one and is about 18 months old


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Possibly worth changing the microfilters?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I take it you've tried powering the modem/router on/off?

As above changing the microfilters might be an idea too, I had an issue with this in the past


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Check the sync speed of the modem, you will need to log into it to see this.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

School holidays can have big impact , also i have had ours purged from the exchange if that is how you say it a few times this helps, or it could be down to faulty line ask people near by how there's is as if the line they will likely be effected even if with another provider


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Will_G said:


> I take it you've tried powering the modem/router on/off?


This solved it


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

A refresh of the connection can often help. I have to do it every so often with my router


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Go to BT infinity, paying less than I was on total BT broadband when I was getting only 1MB, now I get over 36 yeehaaa!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

"Purged from the exchange", what did they say they did and how did it help.

John.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Im having the same issues, clean install, restore router, too far from anywhere to get infinity or cable 8mb feels like the 1/2 meg i had when bt first offered broadband to the public


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Could be a fault on your telephone line. Noise/interferance on the line can cause drop outs or syncing at alower speeds.

First thing to do is dial 17070, then option 2 for quiet line test. You should have a completely silent line. No hissing, crackling etc. If there is noise on it, contact your telephone provider and raise a voice fault on the line. Before doing this, plug into the test socket - found on the master socket. If you have a master socket with 2 parts, ie top and lower part, remove the 2 small screws and slide off the bottom part to reveal the test socket. Also try another working phone just to rule out any problem with your equipment / wiring.

Adsl modems do not work well with extensions, so always plug directly into the main socket. Remember to have proper microfilters on all equipment. Also, wireless speeds can vary by a huge amount. If you suspect speed problems, check the speeds are the same via ethernet. Lots of wireless activity in your area can slow things down a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Rubbish, how can I find out what my noise margin is im suspecting that to be quite high
17070 opt 2 gave crystal clear line


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Find your router listed on this page http://www.dslzoneuk.net/adsl_line_stats.php and it tells you how to find you line stats.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

have you plugged the router into the main socket and connected via ehternet, not wireless? Can you ask a neighbour what speeds they get?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] have you tried following nokias guide above by connecting your router to the test socket?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Here's mine....

Not bad considering I pay for 30Mb down and just 4Mb up


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, BT use a DLM system on their adsl lines. If there are constant connection drops, or you restart your modem a few times, the system will lower the speed on the line in an attempt to make it more stable. You could try rinning your isp and ask them to reset your profile, although, you may have to make a few phone calls to support until you get someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've just had this problem at home, I get faster speeds on my broadband dongle. Eventually I gottan engineer come out, spent 3 hours checking everything, he swapped me over to a newer line and has said if its still crap it HAS to be a problem with equipment at the exchange.

Been away since he done it so no idea if it's worked !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Have done all suggestions but the test socket one as its downstairs and router is upstairs, pc isnt wireless, its had a clean install and router has had a factory reset .

Results from netgear stats page



> ADSL Link Downstream Upstream
> Connection Speed 7968 kbps 448 kbps
> Line Attenuation 32.0 db 16.5 db
> Noise Margin 7.1 db 29.0 db


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you've answered part of your own problem with saying that the router is upstairs and test socket is downstairs. Your modem/router should be plugged into your master socket not an extension. I'd look at plugging it in downstairs and either run a cat5 cable up to the pc, use homeplugs or buy a wireless dongle


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I know it is messing about, but unplug your extention (the section with the two small screws on) at the test/master socket and plug your router into the master, I know it will mean bringing you computer downstairs to check and do the speed test again. If the speed is better do as Will G said.

How many phones or other connections, do you have in the house.

http://www.accesscomms.com.au/reference/ren.htm

John.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Have done all suggestions but the test socket one as its downstairs and router is upstairs, pc isnt wireless, its had a clean install and router has had a factory reset .
> 
> Results from netgear stats page


From this, you are connected at 7.6 meg which may be all that your line can handle. Plug modem into test socket - no extensions, then check stats again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

nokia said:


> From this, you are connected at 7.6 meg which may be all that your line can handle. Plug modem into test socket - no extensions, then check stats again.


yes 7-8 meg is my quoted speed but am not getting anywhere near that in reality, as my recent test showed am just shy of 1mb


----------



## martins23 (Mar 27, 2012)

Usually isp shows speed in mbits, but for example torrent shows speed in MB, 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yes 7-8 meg is my quoted speed but am not getting anywhere near that in reality, as my recent test showed am just shy of 1mb


try running a speedtest from http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest.html


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

if using speedtest.net and a server located on the other side of the world, you may get skewed test results.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

nokia said:


> if using speedtest.net and a server located on the other side of the world, you may get skewed test results.


Bournemouth, I would not say is the other side of the world 



[email protected] said:


> yes 7-8 meg is my quoted speed but am not getting anywhere near that in reality, as my recent test showed am just shy of 1mb


Anyway, by the sound of it and from your stats it looks like you are stuck on ADSL Max but your throughput sucks, if you have tested on another computer both by downloading a file and a speedtest site then the problem will be with your ISP, BT in your case or the exchange.

Do not take the word from speed test sites though, antivirus programs can interfere with the results. A better way is to download a large file such as a Linux distro or download one of the test files that Zen host here

For an 8Mbps connection such as yours you should be downloading around 800KB/s so if your throughput is really 1mb then you will download at around 130KB/s.

Congestion at your exchange is a common problem and not much you can do appart from waiting for openreach to fix the problem, you can check by entering you number into this checker here. Moving ISP will not solve this unless you move to an LLU provider but the likelyhood of your exchange being LLU enabled I would say is slim but might be worth you checking on www.samknows.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

nokia said:


> try running a speedtest from http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest.html




Thats with a different wired router, similar results


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Virgin Media... just nearly doubled my Speed. Thank you Mr Branson..


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow can only dream of speeds like that in my area!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

spoke to somebody from BT he was ok tbh, did the usual and tried downstairs socket and he had now confirmed theres a fault on the line to my house, or ive rumbled them for throttling me too much, dont know.

Hes escalated it fingers x'd in 48 hrs will be sorted


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Engineer sort our problem, we've gone from around 2meg to 4meg consistent. Ok, compared to some it's slow, but it's a damned sight better than we had!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Well a month in and my broadband is still ****, indians are a waste of time and a forum mod replied saying my case is fixed coz an indian marked it as being so :wall:

Wondering what my step is now


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Well a month in and my broadband is still ****, indians are a waste of time and a forum mod replied saying my case is fixed coz an indian marked it as being so :wall:
> 
> Wondering what my step is now


Keep reporting a fault, eventually some manager will get pissed off at having high repeat reports and will get something done about it.As i work for BT i do know that managers hate this more than anything as it can affect their bonuses:thumb:
what sort of distance are you from your exchange?...

Kev


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

few miles down the road, ip profile is stuck i believe


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> few miles down the road, ip profile is stuck i believe


I take it you have tried turning off the power and leaving it off for 2 mins.
More often than not it resets itself and you should find a ahigher speed.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm on BT Infinity getting 35mb, switch to Infinity 2 tomorrow hoping to get 70mb at no extra cost, cool!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had BT infinity for a month then switched to Infinity 2 when it was available


----------

